

Show HN: Burning Man has 3650 (crazy) events in one week. - drizzzle
http://burnerevents.com

======
drizzzle
I thought HN may like this. Burners can print a schedule so they aren't trying
to work a phone in a dust storm. You can also check out what events other
peeps are going to by clicking their avatars. The feed is dynamic and events
move into 'live' and 'past' as they come and go in time. Thanks for any
feedback.

